

Disable Google Instant Preview - NginUS
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2010/11/hide-google-instant-previews-with-an-adblock-filter/
Add these filters to AdBlock Plus to make them go away.
======
NginUS
Alternate method use https on Google searches:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/06/encrypt-web-https-
ever...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/06/encrypt-web-https-everywhere-
firefox-extension)

